# March 27th and snowing like a big dog!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

..................And sticking! Pictures coming in a minute or two!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I sure am glad that part of winter is over here i hope.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got about an inch then POOF! Gone. Still have about 6 to 8 inches in the trees though.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Again please don't send our way,still 2 to 3 feet snow and temps struggling to reach 32F....below average for maple sugaring in our back yard.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Again please don't send our way,still 2 to 3 feet snow and temps struggling to reach 32F....below average for maple sugaring in our back yard.


Thomas, do you get those nice muddy Spring thaws out there? Do you harvest any maple syrup? I think that would be so cool! I worked with a fella from Vermont, and he said the maple syrup in the stores is not the same. I would imagine so. I am craving a big ole butter smothered waffle with a flood of maple syrup!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Tractor Beam.
do you get those nice muddy Spring thaws out there? Do you harvest any maple syrup? I think that would be so cool! I worked with a fella from Vermont, and he said the maple syrup in the stores is not the same. I would imagine so. I am craving a big ole butter smothered waffle with a flood of maple syrup!"

Sure do get the muddy thaws..mud season,pick a rut and hope you make it.
I don't sugar anymore because of the old bones,but I do agree w/your friend from Vermont..gotta buy from old time sugar'ers.
Big ole home made glaze donuts w/thick cover of maple syrup,also home made bake beans w/maple syrup...watch out weight scales.


----------

